# ADDER SNAKES



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

hello all,,

This afternoon me and my 11 month old female Vizsla were out walking in the scottish hills. She was on the lead right next to me sniffing the heather when all of a sudden she let out a yelp I looked down and there was an Adder snake about 18" long... She got bitten on the nose I got her back to the car about 20 minutes away and took her straight to the vets about 1hr 30 minutes away... By the time I go to the vets her face and neck where all sallowen really badly...

I am just wondering if anyone out there has any history of sanke bites I have read the internet and it says that most dogs make a full recovery....


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

oh my god!!! me n wee bailey go climbing in scotland alot!! i'm freaked out!

p.s. were in scotland are you?


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi there Fiona I was in Aberdeenshire... The strange thing was I had to pass 4 vets before I found one that had an emergency number on it... It took me about an hour and a half to get to the vets still waiting to hear if she is going to be ok..


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Malkie1903 said:


> Hi there Fiona I was in Aberdeenshire... The strange thing was I had to pass 4 vets before I found one that had an emergency number on it... It took me about an hour and a half to get to the vets still waiting to hear if she is going to be ok..


I am in Aberdeenshire as well, do you live here? What part of Aberdeenshire were you in?

You dont see many snakes around here, I've only ever seen one.


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

hi there calum, I was up at Loch Muick beside Ballater this afternoon and there was an Adder in the heather that bite her on the nose... I could not believe it the yelping noise that she made then I looked and saw the adder if you read on the internet they say there are lots of them about at this time of year...

All I can say to everyone is have your vets number in your phone and the emergency number if something happens at night or over the weekend


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe is often in the heather sniffing around and looking for birds - I guess it isnt really something you can avoid and just need to be aware of (which I wasnt until now).


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well Calum I was the same never even thought about it... But I will now and I have the vet number and emergency number in my phone but heres hoping she will be fine adn get her back tomorrow..

There are some good web pages about Adder bites and when they come out like now they are out alot sitting in the sun


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Boy it really sucks not knowing how she's gonna be until tomorrow! Think positive thoughts!!! Good luck to her.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Malkie - how's your V - any updates?

I'm always worried about Rio sniffing around when off leash in the field - the concern obviously being that his nose leads him to something that is harmful. We were in Pennsylvania the other week and he was face-to-face with a groundhog in it's hole. The worst so far has been a skunk that sprayed him in his face - so far no snakes.

As I'm always with him in fields - I too am weary about snakes and have thought of getting snake proof chaps for myself. It's one thing to rush your pooch to a vet if they've been bitten - it's another if we get bit by a dangerous snake and are an hour or two from help ... which I often am.

I need to beef up my first aid kit .

btw - can someone from across the pond explain to this North American what the "heather" is? Is it similar to what we call the brush or weeds?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Malkie

Here's hoping for a complete recovery, that had to have been a pretty frightening experience.

PS.
I was stationed on a submarine in Scotland, I never knew you had poisonous snakes.


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

yippeeeee... Amber is home face and neck very swallon in fact she looks like a blood hound just now... She is very tired but atleast she is alive and at home where I can keep an eye on her..

To all you's that do not know heather is a weed that grows on the hill sides... The only thing about heather birds live in there and that is what she must have been looking for... 

You can not avoid that snakes but we can make sure that we are well prepared Like have the vet number close to where you are going..

Thanks for all the support Malcolm, Amber


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Poor thing. Wishing her happier times and speedy healing!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Malkie glad you have amber home safe, we live in Sheffield South Yorkshire and our local wood has a family of Adders living there, untill reading your post I wasn't that concerned because I was under the impression that their bites only caused a localised irritation, will think twice before taking kids and V in there again!!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad to hear home and on the way to a full recovery! 
Like scooby didn't think adders were much of an issue but here in the s/west (ENG) we see alot in the summer - we have been having exceptionally hotter days lately so will be on my guard from now on! 
thankyou for warning us 
kind regards
BB


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello everyone concerned....

OK Amber got home yesterday her face and neck were still really swallon I mean her muzzle was the size of her head and her neck was swallon all the way done to her chest... So back to the vet again today to do another check of heart and stuff.. The first blood sample should low counts of red blood cells due to amount of swelling in her face and neck. Then next they phone the national poision line and they said that Adder bites can cause blood clots so the gave her 3 injections of Vitiman K and took another blood sample to send away and get the blood check to see if it will be prone to clotting...

This is just an up date so if it happens to anyone out there you will know what to do..

Thanks for all the support Malcolm + Amber


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Have seen Adders sunning themselves at Burn o Vat on Deeside,one of ours Bruce made a dive at an Adder but luckily we got him out the way in time.I've seen a few warning signs up on fence posts at the back of Stonehaven warning about them as well.
And Malkie does your user name refer to a once great team :'(


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice one Jaco never seen any signs but I have seen adders before that one bit amber... And yes 1903 what a team..

Thanks for the up-date Malkie


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor thing.
Hope she gets better soon.


----------

